# Suggestions For Holiday In Ireland Single Parent & 4 Kids



## Applecart (5 May 2015)

I'm a recently separated dad with 4 kids in the age range 5-12. Looking to go on one weeks holiday within Ireland to say 3/4 star self catering accommodation with a pool onsite/ right nextdoor, ideally on the grounds of a hotel (although this is not an absolute requirement). I feel we need the space of self catering for a week rather than be in hotel rooms.

As this is the first holiday away, I'm trying to make a very complicated situation as uncomplicated a possible/ trying to ensure it is a success. Would be planning one week in August. Need things nearby to keep kids occupied..

Has anyone got any suggestions/ recommend somewhere? Looked at Dream Ireland website, but bewildering array of options.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Jazz01 (5 May 2015)

Hi,

Faithlegg in Waterford - hotel on site with pool. Tennis courts on site, lovely rural walks around the area BUT you need a car - day trips to the various beaches / events in the area - if you get the weather, it's a lovely place. Stayed in the 2 bedroom house (2 adults / 2 children).


----------



## shoppergal (5 May 2015)

I've heard great things about the Quality Hotels in both Clonakilty and Youghal. Both do self catering accommodation and have various kids clubs/pools/playgrounds etc. Looking into it myself for later in the year.


----------



## Applecart (7 May 2015)

_Thank you both for your advice_


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 May 2015)

I can second that recommendation for the Quality Hotel in Clonakilty. It's a bit pricey but is a well run hotel with plenty of choice for kids. On a lower budget, the Castlerosse in Killarney is another well run hotel with plenty to do for kids. It's not on a par with the Quality Hotel in terms of the package (the Quality Hotel include breakfast each day and a few dinners and our kids loved the self service nature of these) but it's still a good choice if you can't afford the Quality Hotel.


----------



## tester1 (7 May 2015)

Nore Valley(its a campsite with mobile homes).
Great fun for kids, playground, feeding animals, near Kilkenny for Castle etc.
Shop on site with pizza and food etc available. Highly recommend.


----------



## tallpaul (7 May 2015)

We have stayed in the Kenmare Bay Hotel several times and they have onsite cottages yet you have full use of the hotel's facilities, including swimming pool. Lots to see and do in around Kenmare also.


----------



## Applecart (11 May 2015)

Guys thank you again for these suggestions-


----------



## bigjoe_dub (14 May 2015)

Dungarvan park hotel has self catering onsite.  Pool etc.
http://www.flynnhotels.com/Park_Hotel_Dungarvan/index.html?gclid=CNa-vo3CwcUCFezKtAodMDwAXQ

good base, plenty to do in the area.


----------



## Happy Girl (20 May 2015)

Stayed in quality hotel Youghal and can recommend. Stayed in apartment which was lovely and extremely spacious. Had pool and hotel on beachfront.


----------



## browtal (20 May 2015)

Happy Girl said:


> Stayed in quality hotel Youghal and can recommend. Stayed in apartment which was lovely and extremely spacious. Had pool and hotel on beachfront.



Enjoyed holiday at Mount Wolsey Carlow.  The amenities were amazing. Swimming Pool, play indoor room and outdoor games, tennis, golf, bouncy castle for small children and bouncy castle for bigger children 8 up.

The accommodation consists of 3 and four bed semi detached houses, all located close together. We had a three bed and a four bed for our large family group. The three bed is very roomy and would be more than adequate for your family.

Large sitting room, tv and videos and games. Kitchen very well furnished dish washer washing machine etc, Large dining area seating 6, small garden at back with B B Q.
Lots of outdoor space and other children to play with.  Restaurant and bar food excellent and good atmosphere all day.

 Hard to beat Nore view Park in Kilkenny it is marvelous and lovely outdoor facilities, that will keep children busy all day.  Kitchen food available each day plus home made jam, scones, pizzas etc.
 A car would be essential and wonderful amenities to visit in Kilkenny City about 8 miles. Reptile farm in Gowran a must!
Have lovely holiday.


----------

